# Lunch Meat Recall



## princess (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.bestsyndication.com/?q=2...t_grab_n_go_sandwiches_recalled_august_23.htm

One more reason why I like to make my own meat!  :)

-Princess


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree with you whole heartedly. We have been making our own lunch meats for a year or so now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Princess,

I almost had to recall some of the Bacon I made !!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My tomatoes started coming in real good, and I was running low on my Bacon, but instead of "recalling" all the Bacon I gave away, I made some more for my BLTs. Then I kept it all, like a greedy old miser!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I guess that's not the same kind of "recall".
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

